# layer7 and errors

## rimsky

Hi, Gentoo.org.

never understand a one problem. maybe somebody to help.

iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -m layer7 --l7proto linuxdcpp -j MARK --set-mark 3 

iptables v1.4.10: Couldn't load match `layer7':/lib/xtables/libipt_layer7.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

puiple on the net get advices be create symlink to xtables bin for decide that problem but that's gentoo and hands not greeting here. But and the decide that problem I can't.

On the net I watch discussions on China and Indian languages only. I'm from Russia and and English hardly understand.  A some discuss on german but that one about nothing too.

where did I allow a mistake.

Thanks.

----------

## redagadir

eta ni problema.

muzhesh kompilovat (gatovaet binary) layer7 iptables programmu.

promeni gavarii pa anglicky samnoy, minya ruskii ni kharoshe.Last edited by redagadir on Wed Dec 21, 2011 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opotonil

have do you install net-misc/l7-filter-userspace?

----------

